# Early Warning to Wivenhoe Dam camp trip August 06



## YakAtak

As requested by the Dodgey one, this post is to guage some interest and gather info for a possible camping/yakking trip to Wivenhoe Dam (Big W)

*Proposed Date:*Mid to late August 2006
Members arriving Friday and saturday, some leaving sunday, others remaining until Monday. (Must get Richo onto some bass  )

*Camp Sites:*
*Logan complex* - Excellent camp sites with full amenities (flush toilets and showers) some general supplies available , 15mins drive from fernvale, 5 mins past the dam wall, clearly signed. See image below for site locations and booking info, having spoken to Terry, the ranger, we can book when ever we want (sooner the better) and pay on arrival.

*Launch options:*
*Logan inlet* has a decent ramp, but you can also launch *off the bank at the camp site* easily enough with a trolley or a hand from fellow yaker. 
10mins drive to *Hamon Cove*, another launch site which I havent investigated as yet, I think there may also be camping there, will inform when details are verified.

*Interested Members:*
Dallas
Dodge
Headman
MeOldChina
YakAtak
fishinswing
Mac Fish and friend
Shoey
Fishin_Dan
cdenyer
lizardwizard

*Maps etc*


















*Links of interest*
http://members.optusnet.com.au/aus-kaya ... nhoe1.html
http://www.sweetwaterfishing.com.au/Wivenhoe.htm

Please post if interested, or add details and I'll update this post as it goes along.


----------



## Dodge

I'm right for August [after a tuneup] and will go with the concensus view re location.

Can arrive at bigW any Friday and camp, paddling that suits other akffers


----------



## fishinswing

G'day Yakatak,

Count me in for this fishing trip, sounds like a great weekend. With some big bass in Wivenhoe, the reels should be screaming  .
So defintely put my name down. Many thanks.


----------



## YakAtak

I might change my plans for this weekend, seeing how no one was interested in the Cressbrook trip, and get down to Hamon Cove and have a look around instead.


----------



## hairymick

Hi guys, please excuse my ignorance, but where exactly is Wivenhoe?


----------



## YakAtak

It's the main source of water for Brisbane, about 45mins drive NNW or Ipswich on the Brisbane Valley hwy. between Esk and Fernvale.


----------



## Guest

I dont suppose a Sunday is an option? (for the main day)

Would be great to make a weekend out of it and arrive on the Saturday (maybe a late arvo sesh after settling in?), camp overnight and up early Sunday for a full day on the water before breaking camp in the arvo/evening and heading back home?

What do you think guys?


----------



## YakAtak

Works for me  But then I am based less than 20mins drive from the camp site.


----------



## Dodge

I'm OK for Friday arrival and Monday depart as long as the medical stuff is finished.
Doc did job this morning and at the moment late July possibility with August a cert :wink:


----------



## YakAtak

It's colder up there than in Brisbane guys, I suggest we leave it till late August as we've had a few sub zero mornings so far this winter, it's been somewhat more bareable since then, but I'd hate to be camping on a night like that, brrrr.


----------



## Dodge

YakAtak said:


> It's colder up there than in Brisbane guys, I suggest we leave it till late August as we've had a few sub zero mornings so far this winter, it's been somewhat more bareable since then, but I'd hate to be camping on a night like that, brrrr.


I'm happy to accept local advice, and definately prefer to make a weekend of it rather than just a day trip


----------



## Guest

She'll be right Karl 

Just make sure we go to a place where they allow Camp Fires, and dress warm in the evening/early morning and we'll be fine.

We need to ship you down to Tassie to spend a night camping out to toughen you up mate :wink:


----------



## YakAtak

Hehe, I'm Qld born and bred m8, Even though my ancestors are all from the UK and Germany, even the ones that lived in the UK cant stand the cold. re: tassie, I'm keen m8, just not in winter.


----------



## Dodge

Dallas said:


> We need to ship you down to Tassie to spend a night camping out to toughen you up mate :wink:


I'd rather be a warm sook and wear my dress, than be tough and cold; nearly have to sit down and pee in GC winter temps :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest

If we kill enough old growth forest we'll all be more than warm around the campfire with a beer in hand sharing a yarn or two :wink:

And with enough bedding you wont feel it in the evening either really 

We do a fair bit of camping, even when its cold overnight inland etc, but honestly as long as you have a fire and are well prepared with clothing you'll never be uncomfortable, especially in QLD 

Up to you guys tho......me personally, not too worried about the overnight temps.....

Should be a great trip though..... I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## YakAtak

each camp site at Logan's has it's own built in bbq/fire place, and plenty of wood supplied on site.


----------



## YakAtak

Cheers Ross, Richo and I are meeting at Logan's Inlet to have a look around on sunday morning, no sounder on my Yak yet, but will have a troll around the area and see what I can come up with, I'm putting money on a few fork tails and maybe an old car tyre.


----------



## Dodge

YakAtak said:


> Cheers Ross, Richo and I are meeting at Logan's Inlet to have a look around on sunday morning


As Karl says just driving up for a look and learn the layout; no yak as paddling is out at the moment.

For those who may be thinking of the outing I've just checked the details re Stocked Impoundment Permit which is required at Wivenhoe.

$7 per week......$35 per year....$31.50 per year for old timers :wink:

online from http://www.qld.gov.au/fishing you need credit card and printer


----------



## YakAtak

You can also get the permit from the ranger at the Logan's.


----------



## fishinswing

I'm with Dallas on this one, nice fire going, a alchoholic drink in one hand having a good yarn would certainly the dampen the cold. I'm from around the area so am used to it. But you have to think guys that the bigger bass become more active when it's cold. I will camp out and make a weekend of it if everyone else is, your on the spot for an early morning popper session on the lake edges. I will go with the majority vote whatever happens.


----------



## Guest

Yakatak

Great Idea, I'd come out for a fish, don't know about staying over as I live 40 minutes away at Ippy.

From my experiences last year there with my boat, you need to get out there b4 it heats up so the mid August dates would be better. Those damn catfish love the hotter weather and are prolific.

Lures to take are ones that get down deep and do not have a rattle as this attracts the catfish. So take lures that run quiet.

Just out thru the Logans inlet you are close to the original river so there should still be deep water there, I hope :roll:

Twelve months ago when I was there, Wivenhoe had large areas for km's that were only 1 - 2 feet deep so I imagine there will be large areas of land exposed there now.

Looking forward to it, I have a mate who is buy a sit in yak this weekend so I'll bring him along too.

Heres hoping for some big bass, there is some whoppers in there 

Seeya there

Mac_fish


----------



## YakAtak

Good onya Sel, we should hook up for a day session some time soon, I'm living between Esk and Anstead, and plan to fish the dam a few times over the next few weeks. drop me a PM and we'll arrange a time.


----------



## Dodge

meoldchina said:


> This would be at Hays Landing but last time I tried that access it was for sailing club members only with a locked gate.
> 
> It will be interesting to hear your report after the weekend reccy (as regards water level in Logan Inlet).


Ross

You would be spot on with that as he also said regulars joined the SC for access.

Will give a newcomers first view of W after the weekend, also being old and whiskery, don't mind the fish being the same :lol:


----------



## YakAtak

Ross, 
Do you have any detailed maps of this area that you could scan and post up for us? I'm having trouble finding a copy of Hooked in Paradise and don't have a decent resource to refer to. If anyone has reasonable maps that they can post up, please do. 
cheers,
Karl.


----------



## Dodge

YakAtak said:


> Ross,
> Do you have any detailed maps of this area that you could scan and post up for us? I'm having trouble finding a copy of Hooked in Paradise and don't have a decent resource to refer to. If anyone has reasonable maps that they can post up, please do.
> cheers,
> Karl.


Karl

Consider it done, on Sunday I can give you a map I got from the chart shop on Tuesday, and buy another one $7.95, called Qld Fishing Lakes AFN Fishing Map 19. It covers Wivenhoe,Cressbrook,Boondooma,Borumba,Somerset,Cooby, and Bjelke Peterson


----------



## YakAtak

thanks guys 
OMG how fat is that bass in the pic on that page! :shock:


----------



## Shoey

Im keen. Havent ventured into the fresh since ive been up here and a weekend of male bonding is overdue.


----------



## YakAtak

Hehe, good stuff Gerard, be good to have ya along.


----------



## Dodge

As arranged with Karl/YakAtak went for my first look at bigW this morning.

An easy 1hr20min run from the GC via Logan Mwy [new tolls from today are $1 and $1.80].

Met Karl and Jill [maybe Mrs Yak later] at Fernvale, Jill stayed at local markets and Karl and I went to W for a recon.

An eye opener for me and after seeing all the water in Hinze Dam, a shock at how empty it is, TV doesn't give a true perspective.

We met up with the ranger and told him there were a few yakkers coming in August and we were typical of the crew, so would be no trouble in the camp, he was happy with that news, and said to launch kayaks from the bank sites 23 to about 51 [YakAtak has now included a site map {in first post} which shows the campsites mentioned]. Sites 23-39 were getting a chill breeze, and from the point 40-51 were possibly a little better

At every site we looked at it is 70-100meters to the water down a 30deg slope, requiring a 2man carry or cart, so is OK, and no need to muck around with the ramp

I am pretty sure members who only come up for the day fishing, would be easily able to park near members who camp overnight and get a carry to the water

After I get a report from a doc re some repairs, I intend posting a firm outing date in another post within a couple of days and get the ball rolling


----------



## YakAtak

Yeah, the pics work now Richo. 8)


----------



## Guest

Thanks for the info Karl/Richo 

Camping grounds look good, I've warned the wife of an upcoming boy's weekend at Big W and been given approval for a weekend away.

I'll be aiming to head up early on Saturday morning, set up camp and then maybe have an arvo session on the lake to get my bearings ready for Sunday morning.

Really looking forward to this weekend away, and meeting a bunch more of the guys from the forum.

The level of interest this trip is generating amongst the QLD based yakkers is great!!


----------



## YakAtak

Great stuff Dallas, it's a great place for a camp, facilities are better than any camp grounds I have seen, and after the successful mission yesterday, I'm pretty sure we'll see some monster bass too.


----------



## YakAtak

Double post warranted, a few maps added to original post. cheers. 8)

Also, I may or may not have scanned some other maps if anyone would like to 'view' these please let me know, I don't want to breech copyright by distributing copies...


----------

